# Green Wood Craft - Part of the BBC Mastercrafts Series



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great video series John, thanks for posting. Here is a link to a wonderful book about green woodworking I bought many years ago . It's a great read. I can't say I did any of the projects, but I think the book is worth the price just to learn how to split logs and a few other things I can't remember right off hand.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=green+wood+working%2C+mike+abbott

I finally saw the last videos and they were all very good. I was surprised that Mike Abbot was the 'expert' judge as he wrote the book I have had and used for so many years. I do think that it is worth remembering that green wood can also be worked with machine tools, maybe best with the lathe as the wood remains stronger being split and shaped with knives rather than sawn. Plus wet wood makes a mess on saw tables. I have to say that I was both impressed and surprised that the woman participant who had such a tough time throughout the course not only managed to finish on time, but she also made quite a nice chair, well done! Even at my age, I would love to take a course like that.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I've heard about this series but unfortunately our local PBS hasn't shown it, so thanks for the link!

Funny, when I clicked on your link, it took me to the part about weaving. Anyway what is so interesting about that is that I just saw an advertisement for the Pennsylvania Farm Show and the "Sheep to Shaw" contest. The contestants start with an unshorn sheep and finish with a completed wool shaw. It is so fascinating to watch how it is done.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing John. I'll look forward to watching all of this series over the holidays.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad that this is of interest. 
Lew - sorry, I did have the wrong link in place when I first posted, and that one did go to the weaving. The correct link is in place now, and it should start on part 1 of the Green Wood Craft. You should also see the list of the whole series in the right hand panel.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for the link John. This made for an entertaining evening watching them see their way through the tasks at hand. Lately I've been learning to carve spoons and I found their remarks on "knowing when to stop" pretty familiar

Also thanks to Mike for the book link, it's looks like a good read and I have a copy on its way.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

*Mike - *Have you looked up the current price of the book that you provided the link to???
So far, the lowest price I've found for a used copy is £45 plus shipping, and some sites show prices as high as £400!!!
I'd suggest that you either keep your copy locked up, or perhaps send it to me to keep it safe for you. ;-)
Have a great day.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

^I had to settle for a used copy for $80. Same seller had a Woodwright's shop-Practical guide to traditional woodcraft signed by sir Roy I picked up for $18, go figure. I think my wood working book budget is spent for awhile


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Niiice!!!!!!!!!


----------

